# Toothpaste



## Blissness (Nov 13, 2008)

I am wondering what you guys are doing about toothpaste in your kits? Should I buy some cheap tubes or is there an alternative that maybe also be used as something else in my kit? Trying to take up as little space as possible.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Baking soda is an adequate toothpaste (many of them have it as an ingredient.)

1. To make your own baking powder, stir and sift together 2 parts of Cream of Tartar to 1 part baking soda and 1 part cornstarch.

2. Be sure to keep an extra box of baking soda by your stove in case of grease or electrical fire. Scatter the powder by the handful to safely put it out.

3. Keep a container of baking soda in your garage as well as in your car to put out a fire. It won't damage anything it touches.

4. Baking soda will also put out fires in clothing, fuel, wood, upholstery and rugs.

5. Clean vegetables and fruit with baking soda. Sprinkle in water, soak and rise the produce.

6. Wash garbage cans with baking soda.

7. Soak and wash diapers with baking soda.

8. Oil and grease -- stained clothing washes out better with baking soda added to the washing water.

9. Clean your fridge and freezer with dry baking soda sprinkled on a damp cloth. rinse with clear water.

10. Deodorize your fridge and freezer by putting in an open container of baking soda to absorb odors. Stir and turn over the baking soda from time to time. Replace every 2 months.

11. Soda absorbs kitty litter odors. Cover the bottom of the kitty box with 1 part baking soda; then add a layer of three parts kitty litter on top.

12. Always add 1/2-cup baking soda to your washing machine load.

13. Clean combs and brushes in a baking soda solution.

14. Wash food and drink containers with baking soda and water.

15. Wash marble-topped furniture with a solution of 3-tablespoons of baking soda in 1 quart of warm water. Let stand awhile, then rinse.

16. Clean formica counter tops with baking soda on a damp sponge.

17. Wash out thermos bottles and cooling containers with baking soda and water to get rid of stale smells.

18. To remove stubborn stains from marble, formica or plastic surfaces, scour with a paste of baking soda and water.

19. Wash glass or stainless steel coffee pots (but not aluminum) in a baking soda solution ( 3-tablespoons soda to 1 quart water).

20. Run your coffee maker through its cycle with a baking soda solution. Rinse.

21. Give baby bottles a good cleaning with baking soda and hot water.

22. Sprinkle baking soda on barbecue grills, let soak, then rinse off.

23. Sprinkle baking soda on greasy garage floor. Let stand, scrub and rinse.

24. Polish silverware with dry baking soda on a damp cloth. Rub, rinse and dry.

25. For silver pieces without raised patterns or cemented-on handles: place the silver on aluminum foil in an enamel pot. Add boiling water and 4 tablespoons baking soda. Let stand, rinse and dry.

26. Reduce odor build-up in your dishwasher by sprinkling some baking soda on the bottom.

27. Run your dishwasher through its cycle with baking soda in it instead of soap to give it a good cleaning.

28. To remove burned-on food from a pan: let the pan soak in baking soda and water for 10 minutes before washing. Or scrub the pot with dry soda and a moist scouring pad.

29. For a badly-burned pan with a thick layer of burned-on food: pour a thick layer of baking soda directly onto the bottom of the pan, then sprinkle on just enough water so as to moisten the baking soda. Leave the pot overnight, then scrub it clean next day.

30. Rub stainless steel and chrome with a moist cloth and dry baking soda to shine it up. Rinse and dry. On stainless steel, scrub in the direction of the grain.

31. Clean plastic, porcelain and glass with dry soda on a damp cloth. Rinse and dry.

32. Remove that bad smell from ashtrays with baking soda and water.

33. Sprinkle a bit of dry baking soda in your ashtrays to prevent smoldering and reduce odor.

34. Clean your bathroom with dry baking soda on a moist sponge -- sink, tub, tiles, shower stall, etc.

35. Keep your drains clean and free-flowing by putting 4 tablespoons of soda in them each week. Flush the soda down with hot water.

36. Soak your shower curtains in water and baking soda to clean them.

37. To remove strong odors from your hands, wet your hands and rub them hard with baking soda, then rinse.

38. Sprinkle baking soda on your wet toothbrush and brush your teeth and dentures with it.

39. Sprinkle baking soda in tennis shoes, socks, boots and slippers to eliminate odor.

40. Add 1/2-cup or more of baking soda to your bath water to soften your skin.

41. Putting 2-tablespoons of baking soda in your baby's bath water will help relieve diaper rash irritations.

*42. Apply baking soda directly to insect bites, rashes and poison ivy to relieve discomfort. Make a paste with water.

43. Take a baking soda bath to relieve general skin irritations such as measles and chicken pox.

44. Take 1/2-teaspoon of baking soda in one-half glass of water to relieve acid indigestion or heartburn.

45. Gargle with 1/2-teaspoon baking soda in one-half glass of water. Freshens and cleans your mouth.

46. Used as a mouthwash, baking soda will also relieve canker sore pain.

47. To relieve sunburn: use a paste of baking soda and water.

48. Bug bites: use a poultice of baking soda and vinegar.

49. Bee sting: use a poultice of baking soda and water.

50. Windburns: moisten some baking soda and apply directly.*

51. Making Play Clay with baking soda: combine 1 1/4 cups water, 2 cups soda, 1 cup cornstarch.

*52. Use baking soda as an underarm deodorant.*

53. If your baby spits up on his shirt after feeding, moisten a cloth, dip it in baking soda and dab at the dribbled shirt. The odor will go away.

*54. When scalding a chicken, add 1-teaspoon of baking soda to the boiling water. The feathers will come off easier and flesh will be clean and white. *

55. Repel rain from windshield. Put gobs of baking soda on a dampened cloth and wipe windows inside and out.

56. Add baking soda to water to soak dried beans to make them more digestible.

57. Add baking soda to water to remove the "gamey" taste from wild game.

58. Use baking soda to sweeten sour dishcloths.

59. Use baking soda dry with a small brush to rub canvas handbags clean.

60. Use to remove melted plastic bread wrapper from toaster. Dampen cloth and make a mild abrasive with baking soda.

61. To eliminate dog odors or just freshen up the air, sprinkle baking soda on your carpet where your dog lies and vaccuum up. Leave the soda on the carpet for half an hour. It also eliminates odor in your vaccuum after it has been vaccuumed up. A great way to freshen up your home air during the winter when everything is closed up.


----------



## Spearhead (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, I knew baking soda could be used as many different things but I did not know just how many! Thanks saintsfanbrian, this is a great resource!


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, my wife is the queen of frugality.


----------



## wetbandit (Nov 17, 2008)

That's definietly NOT a bad thing! lol


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I found a good recipe for homemade toothpaste by searching youtube. The recipe that i found says to use 1 cup baking soda as your base add 10 drops of pepermint oil and then add vegetable glycerine to make it into a paste so that it goes on smoothly. I'm going to start using this mixture as soon as i use what i already have no since in wasting money by throwing the store bought out. I was told by several people that i know who use this mixture that it is a lot better they have whiter teeth even though they drink coffee constantly.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

For a wilderness BOB store your toothpaste with your food. Why? Bears have a keen sense of smell and can smell an open tube of toothpaste from miles away. It smells like food to them. Keep your campsite bear safe.


----------



## bassman (Jan 3, 2009)

I make a simple paste of baking soda and add enough Hydrogen Peroxide to get the consistincey I want.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW baking soda ranks right up there with duct tape when it comes to multiple uses!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I always use camping as an excuse not to brush my teeth. The wife hates it.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Through coupons, I've been able to get a ton of free toothpaste so I've got quite the stock for emergencies.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

How much is a ton?


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

A few dozen. With coupons, watching for bargains and a little savvy, I've gotten a lot of toothpaste (among other things) for really cheap or free.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

This is another are we have taken care. Monitored usage for a month then bought a years supply when we found a bargain. Stuffed into the tote with medical supplies.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a great way to do it. I've stocked up on the little things like toothpaste, toothbrushes, deoderant -- saves me frequent trips to the store and I'm ready.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That's what we've been doing. Putting together a years supply of the little things that might be hard to get in a longer term emergency situation. Sugar, salt, tea, coffee, vitamins, medical supplies, toiletries, etc,etc. It's much easier to do in small increments than to try to lay out $1000's at one time to get everything you might need.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

But doesn't baking soda go bad? In the event of a very long-term emergency situation, you may not have access to baking sodas. Anyone know of any alternatives?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Seneschal said:


> But doesn't baking soda go bad? In the event of a very long-term emergency situation, you may not have access to baking sodas. Anyone know of any alternatives?


I have never heard of baking soda( bicarbonate of soda) going bad. Powdered marble, used in antacids, and any fine powdered stone would work as a cleaning agent.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

If it gets wet with a vinegar or acidy substance it will turn into foamy bubbles,make a big mess but you could still use it when it dries out...
Although baking soda is a great alternative to brush your teeth you could use many things...My dentist says its not the toothpaste but the toothBRUSH that matters... So brushing with just nothing is fine....Toothbrush stashes are higher on my list then toothPASTE 
Coupon shopping to slowly build up stashes kicks ass!
I always feel guilty being so prepared though...when i think of all the african people who have nothing...


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Along the lines of the toothbrush being the important portion .... Some native peoples use pieces of wood to chew on and that cleans their teeth sufficiently without minty toothpaste ~ now this is chewing for a long time, not just a few bites after a meal.

Mountain people used to make a brush of sorts out of pieces of wood as well instead of chewing on pieces.

I guess those are alternatives to using toothpaste and baking soda.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

wow. no idea it had so many uses


----------

